# LaTeX: pst-pdf



## LukeS (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe gesehen, dass es hier ein paar Posts zu Latex gibt. Desshalb stelle ich mal meine Frage hier.
In meinen Latex-Dokumenten verwende ich ps-tricks. Aber ich möchte schlussendlich eine PDF-Datei erstellen.
Mit welchen Programmen muss ich mein File Kompilieren um eine PDF-Version mit allen ps-tricks Bildern zu erhalten?
Ich habe ein paar Seiten dazu im Internet gefunden. Aber leider hat keine der beschriebenen Variante funktioniert.

Ich benutze MikTex und TechnicCenter.

Gruss LukeS


----------

